# Goldmakrele in Madeira



## Wizard2 (24. Juli 2016)

Hi ich bin zurzeit auf madeira und natürlich Angel ich hier auch, eidechsenfische, meeräschen, lippfische und wahrscheinlich irgendwelche brassen hab ich schon gefangen. heute morgen hatte ich ne komischen Fisch am haken, Körperformen wie ne Goldmakrele aber halt Silber bis weißlich,  der Fisch konnte sich los schütteln daher hab ich kein Foto. ich glaube die einheimischen nennen ihr palmera oder so. kann mir jemand näheres dazu sagen?

grüße aus madeira


----------



## Franz_x (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Servus,

dass es keine Goldmakrele war, hast Du ja schon selber erkannt - ich tippe eher auf LECCIA (Lichia amia)....https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichia_amia
Oder die kleinere Form leccia stella https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trachinotus_ovatus


Grüße
Franz


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Danke für deine Antwort, aber die beiden sehen anders aus. der Fisch hatte halt diese kopfform... 
naja n6 muss ich ein der Viecher fangen das lässt mir keine ruhe:vik:


----------



## Franz_x (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Hm, Goldmakrele ist im Wasser immer gold, grün, gelb, blau....ein Feuerwerk aus Farben. Erst wenn die tot ist, wird sie silber....aber dann gibt sie vom Drill auch nix mehr her :q.
Ich würde auch vorschlagen, Du fängst uns jetzt husch husch so einen Silberfisch und machst ein Foto |bigeyes.
Auf was hat der denn eigentlich gebissen und wie groß war er?

Grüße und Petri
Franz


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

19cm twitch bait,  vorsichtig geschätzt Minimum 80cm


----------



## Franz_x (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Du kannst ja auch mal zum Fischmarkt oder zu den Berufsfischerbooten gehen und schauen ob da was dabei ist....


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Ne Pferfekopfmakrele? Oder ne anderr Makrelenart? Die haben nicht selten so ne kantige Kopfform....


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

bin mir recht sicher das es ne makrelenart ist, 2tage hab ich noch.
auf dem kleinen fischmarkt hier im Ort haben die Viel aber so einen hab ich dort nicht gesehen, bzw vielleicht übersehen #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> ich glaube die einheimischen nennen ihr palmera oder so. kann mir jemand näheres dazu sagen?
> 
> grüße aus madeira



Palometa!?


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

@sten keine Ahnung so ähnlich zumindest, das erzählen dort alle einheimischen Angler.  ich weiß aber nicht ob sie diese Art damit meinen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> @sten keine Ahnung so ähnlich zumindest, das erzählen dort alle einheimischen Angler.  ich weiß aber nicht ob sie diese Art damit meinen.



Das war als Hinweis gedacht. 

Vielleicht googelst du mal nach Palometa und guckst, ob es dieser Fisch war.


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

hatte eigentlich editiert |bigeyes habe ich natürlich getan, aber irgendwie sind die alle zu gedrungen. Verhältnis Höhe Länge passt einfach nicht. so extrem können die Wellen nicht verzehren.  kann es sein das die hellen Wellenbrecher reflektieren?


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Goldmakrele springt im Drill, Palometta nicht. Daran sollte sich das doch gut festmachen lassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

http://s3.amazonaws.com/fotosdepesca/pics/g/4/4/3/44363.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VYPBYhY28lw/TENN3ZumdLI/AAAAAAAAALo/eJXwNQwUVR0/s1600/SAM_0014.JPG

löst das dein Problem?

Ansosten Barracuda,, Serrajao, Roablo,


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Goldmakrele in Madeira*

Ein Bluefish springt auch im Drill. Und jetzt brauch mir keiner erzählen dass ein 80cm+ Blue im Drill nicht springt, denn das glaube ich garantiert nicht.


----------

